# Are Salvages My Only Option??



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

Hey all, new here, I searched the interior discussions and may have missed some links I'm looking for. I am wondering what my other options are for getting stock interior parts. I bought my 04 used and I want to get rid of the gauge pod the previous owner put on but since it's screwed onto the interior trim piece by the windshield (dunno the real term!) there are some unsightly holes and tears underneath. Also, there is a hole where the blank slot is by the window switches, so I want to replace that too. And....last but not least the gray trim around the radio that goes up around the dash and back down has a bit of what looks like a cigarette burn....I'd like one of those too if I could find one! Any suggestions??? Other than that the car looks great, especially the blue leather.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

*GTO Trim Parts*

All of those parts are listed on EBAY from time to time. You can also find them at Cleveland Pick a Part and they sell on EBAY. Make sure you look at the stores in EBAY along with the normal posts. Here are some examples but wait for lower prices.

04 Pontiac GTO DASH RADIO TRIM SURROUND BEZEL heater:eBay Motors (item 370170974480 end time Jun-08-09 08:54:07 PDT)


04-06 GTO Center Console SHIFT Bezel with Switches:eBay Motors (item 380126430537 end time May-30-09 13:47:43 PDT)


04-06 PONTIAC GTO SPEEDOMETER BEZEL COVER GAUGES #K128:eBay Motors (item 270383797294 end time May-31-09 17:38:11 PDT)


You also might want to post up some pictures of the parts your looking for so there is no mistakes. Good Luck


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

yep, I saw those parts on Ebay, too. Ebay can be a gold mine at times, but other times it can be "slow" with replacement parts for our cars. So grab it while its out there.


----------



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

hey....thanks...I don't know why common sense didn't kick and send me to ebay where I do half of my shopping anyways! I guess, in my head I was thinking NOS but this should be just fine!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

plus if you don't want the guage pod...they are worth money...you might get your trim pieces for what you could sell the guage pod fo...depending on what make the pod is and gauges...good luck...
Bill


----------



## deytookerjaabs (May 29, 2009)

Good Idea...If it weren't a bit of a guilty pleasure + the convenience of the SD memory card I'd sell off the pricey kenwood sub+amp+ jvc dvd playin stereo that the previous owner left in there. But....I kinda like it and have read a complaint or two about the stock system being a bit underpowered.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

700Rocket said:


> All of those parts are listed on EBAY from time to time. You can also find them at Cleveland Pick a Part and they sell on EBAY. Make sure you look at the stores in EBAY along with the normal posts. Here are some examples but wait for lower prices.
> 
> 04 Pontiac GTO DASH RADIO TRIM SURROUND BEZEL heater:eBay Motors (item 370170974480 end time Jun-08-09 08:54:07 PDT)
> 
> ...



+ 1 on EBAY. you can find a lot of stuff on that site


----------

